# prayers for the nunley



## k-dog (Apr 24, 2011)

prayers sent for all. If you've hunted long in Texas, or been involved in the cattle business here, you know the Nunley name and some of their ranches like the Chittim, the Junco, the Coyote and the Barlite. 

Yesterday, Taylor Nunley (22) and his brother Thomas Nunley (20) were called home by God during a tragic accident. These two very special young men are survived by their parents, Bob & Dana Nunley and their big sister Chloe Nunley of Sabinal, TX. The family and our entire community are grief stricken. Your prayers for the Nunley family would sure be appreciated.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

That is terrible, My prayers are with the family.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

prayers sent for the family knew Bob growing up in Sabinal.


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

God likes to have special people around him and have seen this in my family prayers sent. Beau


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

man I sure hate to hear that, I'll def say a prayer for the entire family. I have 3 boys of my own so this one hits home.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Very sad news, prayers for the family and friends..


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*Terrible News*

That is very heartbreaking to hear. Fine boys from a fine family is the general opinion. My prayers go out to the family. It must absolutely devastating to lose two children at once.

I lost a brother and sister 2 years apart and it really did a number on my mom - that was years ago and she still hasn't quite recovered - and anyone that knows my mom knows she is a very strong women.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Very sad to hear. My condolences to the family.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Very sorry to hear this.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I sure hate to hear this.

TH


----------



## Red_Rooster (May 4, 2010)

terrible news


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

car accident?


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Yes Sir



grayson said:


> car accident?


----------



## Uncle Doug (May 26, 2009)

Very sad...prayers sent


----------



## Richard P (Jun 20, 2010)

May God hold them up. As a parent my worst nightmare is losing one of my two sons. I cant fathom losing both at one time.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

It is very sad.......... I Just got to Hondo and going to the service in the morning at the Ranch.... They will be missed.... I didn't really know Thomas well but spent many days and nights over the past few years on the ranch with Taylor watching him grow up and he had become one of my best hunting buddies spending the evenings talking about deer and family. Both were known as wonderful young men .. What a sad day and loss for such a wonderful family.... Im so sorry for the Nunley's God bless and prayers sent from the Holden family.... Brett


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That is very bad for the family. I wish them peace and the best. So sad...


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Please say a prayer for them. The tragic loss of both of their children is so terrible, I would never wish for anyone to have to experience this.


----------



## Spex (Aug 20, 2009)

Prayers sent for the family


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Just heard about this from Pete Denny in Sabinal ...what a unimaginable loss for the Nunley Family. Our prayers and hearts go out to Bob, Dana & Chloe... 
I know this will effect the community of Sabinal for a long time .. I've spent over 20 yrs there hunting and know what a impact this will be for years to come .. 
God Bless ... The Crocker's


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Very sad to hear. Prayers and condolences to the family.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Just no words adequate to express the sorrow felt by all who knew them or of them......sincere condolences and prayers sent.....


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Brete said:


> Just no words adequate to express the sorrow felt by all who knew them or of them......sincere condolences and prayers sent.....


X2


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Very sad indeed!!! Prayers on the way up!!! I couldn't imagine losing one much less two!!! I don't think as a father/parent that I could go on without my two!!!


----------

